# Boating is great but...



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Pretty great edit. Some of those pins are terrifying.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

craven_morhead said:


> Pretty great edit. Some of those pins are terrifying.


What he said. I held my breath a coupla times in sympathy fear.


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*can*

Anybody notice at the 1:11 mark the guy has a can in his mouth


----------



## Lanier (Dec 10, 2013)

This should be mandatory to watch!!


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

possumturd said:


> Anybody notice at the 1:11 mark the guy has a can in his mouth


obviously trying to save his beer!


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

I achieved full pucker watching that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

Geez!! I wonder if any of those were fatal.


----------



## Ninja_Nico (Mar 28, 2013)

I believe around 2:04 is cc narrows run out... Any other CO runs?


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

Ninja_Nico said:


> I believe around 2:04 is cc narrows run out... Any other CO runs?


Both 2:00 and 0:58ish seconds are from the Mr. Bill video on youtube. Funny cause thats probably the most tame shit in the whole video. Scary.


----------



## BoozeJockey (Jul 25, 2014)

Ninja_Nico said:


> I believe around 2:04 is cc narrows run out... Any other CO runs?


Pretty sure 1:50 is Yule Creek


----------



## Ninja_Nico (Mar 28, 2013)

streetdoctor said:


> Funny cause thats probably the most tame shit in the whole video. Scary.


Exactly what I was thinking. Kinda cool to put some perspective on the rest of that footage.


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

Is that Rako at 2:00?


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

1:08 is Dave's pin in Pandoras last fall.


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

Holy smokes.


----------



## bystander (Jul 3, 2014)

That is the most cringe worthy compilation of carnage I've ever seen. Quite scary indeed.


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*stuff*

@2:16 jettison. Is the boat empty now?
@2:26 The butt end of the lumber right in the chops, Lordy.


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

next time my oldest son (who is just getting into ww kayaking) starts talking sh*t, I am gonna show him this video...


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

incredible video! holy shit some of those are really scary.


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

Sometimes I think there is a very fine line between utter foolishness and calculated risk. That's why having rescue set-up is critical; I'm sure most waterfall decents never think about being knocked out at he bottom and floating upside down. Takes a few minutes and bam your full of water. Some crazy, crazy shit!


----------



## hand8272 (May 24, 2011)

That does it, I'm buying a hard shell.


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

Horrible carnage, but incredible safety work.
It would be inappropriate, in my view, if any of these ended in death. Particularly since this is carnage collected randomly from the internet. I suppose that is why the author offers to remove video clip if notified.
Stitches, dental work, broken bones and spinal column damage. All in there.


----------



## SimonMW (Dec 23, 2010)

What this video shows is that while the choice edits of the Bombflow etc guys make it all look easy, this video shows the reality of boating at the top of the grades and the risks involved!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

While several of these had the potential to be fatal, I assume none were. 

Seeing what can go wrong on bigger drops makes me feel better about anything I've ever portaged. 

Riley will be watching this later. I'm curious to see how it makes him feel about his interest in bigger drops. 


-Dave
(Seven two 0) 298-2242


----------



## rivermunkey (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm the one that put this thing together, and I would NEVER use footage of a fatality. I offered to pull the video because, well - these aren't the most flattering clips of boaters, most far more skilled than myself. Yet so far, I've only had comments like, "Yay, I made the cut!", lol. As a SWR instructor, I'm constantly on the lookout for videos of rescues, and obviously I've collected some carnage along the way. 

On a side note, I just got back from Colorado. We did an awesome trip on the Yampa with some great CO people we hooked up with on the internet. Also, a thank you to Nick, Heather, Chuck, and the rest for letting us join you on CC on our last day before flying out.

Thanks for the CO hospitality!

Brian


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

rivermunkey said:


> I'm the one that put this thing together, and I would NEVER use footage of a fatality. I offered to pull the video because, well - these aren't the most flattering clips of boaters, most far more skilled than myself. Yet so far, I've only had comments like, "Yay, I made the cut!", lol. As a SWR instructor, I'm constantly on the lookout for videos of rescues, and obviously I've collected some carnage along the way.
> 
> On a side note, I just got back from Colorado. We did an awesome trip on the Yampa with some great CO people we hooked up with on the internet. Also, a thank you to Nick, Heather, Chuck, and the rest for letting us join you on CC on our last day before flying out.
> 
> ...


Hey Brian… please don't let anyone know I was a nice guy in person (I need to keep my internet cred. up!)  Glad you guys had fun on clear creek! Great video too. Definitely shows the frightening side of stepping it up.

-Nick


----------



## gdtrfb8 (Sep 11, 2013)

Any ideas why I can't see this video? On my device, the embedded video at the top of this thread is a 4:43 video called "Camping de Chantepie**** à Saumur." 

It's some kind of commercial for a camp, and was made 4 years ago. Despite the fact that the audio goes to mute after about 2 seconds, I watched it till the end just to be sure, but it was the same throughout. Help me out here. What gives?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## rivermunkey (Dec 30, 2011)

gdtrfb8 said:


> Any ideas why I can't see this video? On my device, the embedded video at the top of this thread is a 4:43 video called "Camping de Chantepie**** à Saumur."
> 
> It's some kind of commercial for a camp, and was made 4 years ago. Despite the fact that the audio goes to mute after about 2 seconds, I watched it till the end just to be sure, but it was the same throughout. Help me out here. What gives?
> 
> ...


I had the same thing happen using the MB app on my iPad. Apparently MB and Vimeo don't always see eye to eye. The link works if you open it from a browser.


----------



## gdtrfb8 (Sep 11, 2013)

Yep, that did it. Thanks Munkey!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

